# Rigging for Reds



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

How do you guys rig pinfish and bull minnows for reds when working around grass flats and not sight fishing? Also, are you hooking through the head/tail depending on tide strength or through the back? I'm looking to get one of "THE" pinfish traps and try a new technique. 

:usaflag


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Spooky II (9/12/2009)*How do you guys rig pinfish and bull minnows for reds when working around grass flats and not sight fishing? Also, are you hooking through the head/tail depending on tide strength or through the back? I'm looking to get one of "THE" pinfish traps and try a new technique.
> 
> :usaflag




if you are going to use live bait on 'grass flats', a float is really the only way to go. keeping the bait out of the grass is as important as looking for productive water. if your bait is in the grass, or covered with grass, you are most likely going home with an empty well.

a popping cork, a rattling cork, a cigar float or whatever is employed, the leader length should be enough to keep the bait fighting to get back into the grass, but not long enough to allow it back in the briar patch.

as far as hook placement, i typically tail hook a bait in this technique. a nose hook will keep a bait live longer, but when fishing with a float, the bait will not be able to swim naturally. the tail hook--either the dorsal or my preference, the anal fin, will keep the bait pulling away from the pressure, and struggling frantically. --caveot--, there is no 'never' or 'always' in fishing. if the tail hook is not working, i'll switch.

i typically use the nose hook technique when using a flounder rig/slip sinker/fish-finder rig. i am typically moving my bait more with this rig, i want the hook in the fish's nose so i dont pull him in backwards and 'drown' it.

and, btw, i personally dont think redfish prefer bull minnows. pinfish or pigfish would be my choice.



cheers.

drew


----------

